# Medway Maritime Hospital



## TreeHugger (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Ladies

Have any of you had a HyCoSy at Medway Hospital?

I had my first appointment with a fertility nurse in the gynae unit last October (2012) and all my bloods, rubella and swabs have been done. 

I have been phoning in each month since then on the first day of my cycle (always an answerphone) but I am still waiting for the call to say they can do the HyCoSy.

How long did you have to wait for your appointment?? 

I was told a 2-3 month wait but this is my 5th period that I have reported to them!!



TreeHugger xx


----------



## katehe (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Treehugger
I am in Maidstone. If and when you get to choosing which ivf clinic you want to go to, you have a choice of three - SEFC, canterbury, Orpington. I had already decided to go to SEFC so I decided to have the hycosy privately with them to try and speed the NHS wait along. In the end, it didn't make any difference in terms of outcome but I wanted to speed things up. Xx


----------



## TreeHugger (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Katehe

Thanks for the information about ivf clinics in Kent, I will look into them.

I know I'm not the only one on here who gets frustrated with the long wait between tests on the NHS! I just want to know if there is something wrong so we can (hopefully) get it fixed.

Good luck with your journey xx


----------



## katehe (Mar 27, 2011)

I would recommend having your amh blood test done too (about £90 private- NHS don't do it). This checks your egg reserve- all by NHS tests came back normal and this was only suggested to me at the end of my journey:-(
This will at least give you an idea if you have time on your side. Xx


----------

